# Using almond paste in frangipane



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

I am curious to know. I see most recipes asking for ground almonds in frangipane. I can see the advantage of using almond paste for speed but perhaps the flavour or texture might be different. I would like to know what you all think. For the sake of conversation using this recipe what would be changes? 
1 cup sliced almonds 
1/2 cup sugar 
2 large eggs 
1 stick unsalted butter, room temperature 
1/2 teaspoon almond extract 
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour 

Thanks


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

At the bakery I work at, they use almond paste instead of almond flour. Never tried it though. Everyone seems to like it. I can try to get the recipe for you if you'd like.


----------



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

Thanks LotusCakeStudio:
Sure, I would like to see that recipe.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I've never done that Oli. I do use almond flour instead of grinding my own almonds (for their finer texture) and sub. equal weights of course. Then I always add almond emulsion to frangipane to 'kick' up the flavor. 

I think in theory it would work to sub. in the paste but I tend to think your texture would be compromised and be rather soft from the almond paste. You could certainly add a small amount of paste to your frangipane to intensfy the flavor but emulsion is cheaper.

Sorry, not much of a help.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

I have recipes for both types of frangipane. The one with almond paste makes a more fragrant and sweeter cake. The texture is more tender but heavier. Standard recipe for frangipane with almond paste:

Almond paste 100 %
Butter 50 %
sugar none or 25 %
eggs 50 %
flour 25 %


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

My main recipe uses almond paste. It's very moist and flexible, with a nice marzipan flavor.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Oli,
We blend our butter and almond paste together. We use a harder flour for the bottoms of our small tarts and puff stuff(strudel,tarts etc) and a softer flour when we use it for tortes, ya know pear almond,tart cherry, anything in sugar paste, its a little lighter.
The paste tends to make the almond flavor more permeatingly sweet, so we usually cut it with something acidic.
I can shoot you a recipe mon. pretty basic.
I do use the almond flour recipe for a special order item, a winter pear almond torte, I poach the pears in a sweet and sour(balsamic vinegar Mexican rock brown sugar, spices) puff shell..., dried apricot and brie spread on the bottom... mix... and the pears. The paste is to sweet for this. I know, sounds terrible, but its really not that bad.
I like both ways depending on the use.


----------

